# tupperware enclosure



## shimmer (Mar 2, 2008)

I am wondering if a large tupperware tub could be used for an adult tegu.


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 2, 2008)

No.


----------



## dorton (Mar 2, 2008)

If you are crafty, you could use like 6 of the christmas tree containers and cut and section them to make one. But.....It would be easier, and look alot better to make one out of wood.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 2, 2008)

Is it possible to make something out of a series of 55 gallon containers? Yes. Will I promote it? No way. Besides, wood is better insulated than plastic.

If these are the type of questions you're asking, tegus aren't for you. They're big and expensive. I sometimes use tupperware enclosure for rear up enclosures (or to hide my pets from RA's in years past LOL), but if we all start saying that these type of enclosures are o.k., everyone will start using them and not building proper sized adult enclosures.

I use tupperware enclosures, because they're better at holding humidity and heat than a screen topped glass enclosure. But, a big part of building a good relationship with your tegu is based on sight. If he isn't seeing you all the time through the glass, he will not be as comfortable around you.

-Chris


----------



## DZLife (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd steer away from tupperware, as it will likely lead to having a too-small enclosure, even if you construct one out of several.


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe you can make one out of several, but come on, that would be horrible and he wont see trough it so I say no too. Get some money and build one out of wood and glass. :-D


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 3, 2008)

I would just hit every garage sale, craigslist, reptile classifieds, helping hands, thrift shop etc. for things that would work for cheap and few modifications. Thats what I'm doing right now but its raining, so not much luck, and lumber is way expensive right now.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Mar 3, 2008)

For a baby enclosure, probably.. or maybe you could attach a few together, like someone suggested, as they grow until they're big enough to be put into their adult wood enclosure. But i wouldn't think it would make a good permanent place to live...

I think when i get mine, i'm going to use a big rubbermaid for the baby.. and when he starts getting a little too big for that, maybe attach another one or two to it. Then when he outgrows that, i can put him in the big wood enclosure. Using rubbermaids when they're growing is probably a lot easier than building or buying something completely new every few months.


----------

